

Ask HN: TV rating company gave $5 to fill the survey for them. - varunsaini


======
varunsaini
I received a packet from a well known TV rating agency. The packet has $5 and
few forms for survey. The company is bribing me for filling the survey forms.

Want to know what are your thoughts on this. I am planning to send this money
back to company.

------
1337biz
Consumer behavior values a low pre payment higher than a larger after payment.
Can't look up the articles at the moment but there is some legit research on
survey response behavior.

------
dfc
Neilsen does this all the time. It is usually the crispest one dollar bills i
have ever seen. Why return the money? Just keep it and do not fill the form
out.

------
gesman
Send forms back to company. Keep $5 for time spent considering their offer.

